# Don't forget us!



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

lol.. Don't forget the Fascinate!


----------



## TheBeavertownKid (Jun 6, 2011)

Im here with mine still! Loving it with Evil Fascination running. Looking forward to my Bolt in 2 days though haha.


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

Much more fascinate love coming soon


----------



## hecantbreathe (Jun 6, 2011)

birdman said:


> Much more fascinate love coming soon


Thanks.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBeavertownKid (Jun 6, 2011)

I look forward to it Mr. Bird. It may want me to keep it though as a backup once I get my Bolt in 2 days. To sell or not to sell? Haha.

Sent from my Evil Fascinate using Tapatalk


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

birdman said:


> Much more fascinate love coming soon


Thanks birdman! Major props!


----------



## CxanDroid (Jun 7, 2011)

Now, since samsung has decided to completely open source the SGS2 Kernel, what about a campaign to get them to do the same with the fascinate / SGS?


----------



## PhoenixPath (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm in.

+10char


----------



## LakerFam0824 (Jun 8, 2011)

CxanDroid said:


> Now, since samsung has decided to completely open source the SGS2 Kernel, what about a campaign to get them to do the same with the fascinate / SGS?


 That would be great... seeing how I wont be upgrading anytime soon!


----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

I regret selling my fascinate. Hopefully my girl will upgrade next month so I can gank hers.


----------



## Krustys_ (Jun 10, 2011)

Rocking the ComRom2, kangbang love! Love the site bird!

@Krustys_


----------

